# Dog Breed?



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

Right i've had Roxy for about a year now, we rescured her from a pup and first off thought she was pure staffordshire bull terrier, until she grew a little and realised this wasn't the case. I've had different responses on different sites when i ask this question, but i've never asked on an actual dog forum, so i'm guessing my best bet is here. Some are saying Staffy x Pitbull mix, others say Staffy x Lab mix.

Any ideas?



















Thanks in advance for any responses.

Jamie.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO...poss staffy x shepherd mix....if you were in the US I would say APBTx shepherd mix..


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it might be more than two breeds. There is DEFINITELY some sort of Staffy/Pit in there, for your purposes Staffy and Pit mean almost the same thing especially since Pits are banned over there (I think?). But there is definitely something else in there besides a bully breed. I second the shepherd because of the coloring but also think Lab might be in there too.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I think it might be more than two breeds. There is DEFINITELY some sort of Staffy/Pit in there, for your purposes Staffy and Pit mean almost the same thing especially since Pits are banned over there (I think?). But there is definitely something else in there besides a bully breed. I second the shepherd because of the coloring but also think Lab might be in there too.


Thats what I was going with...since the APBT is banned I would use Staffy...I agree that it could be more then just 2 breeds


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

An APBT x AST/SBT wouldn't give that coat, either. Yet AST/SBT x GSD (lol, lots of abbreviations) would *probably* give a longer coat than that. So maybe Lab is the hidden link?  

Oh, the fun of mixes! My dog is a not-completely-discernible mix too, JamieR, but I had the luxury of seeing a picture of her mother.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Am I weird for thinking I see rotti in the face? I dont know why I think it either lol, but I see it for some reason.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> Am I weird for thinking I see rotti in the face? I dont know why I think it either lol, but I see it for some reason.


That I do NOT see but I agree there is probably more then 2 breeds. Handsome dog too.


----------



## JamieR (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. 

My dad took her off someone who was walking around a market with her in their coat, trying to sell her, her whiskers were singed and after a vet appointment, bruises on her legs were recognised, so i don't know how she had been treated before we had her. She's perfectly healthy now.

Is their a scientific way of finding out what breeds she has in her?



Inga said:


> That I do NOT see but I agree there is probably more then 2 breeds. Handsome dog too.


Thank you, i agree, she is beautiful


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You can do a DNA test, either through a blood test or cheek swab, but they are far from accurate.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There are a limited, though increasing, number of breeds calibrated for the DNA tests so if you have, for example, a Plott hound mix (pretty unlikely) you'll get randomized results.

I'm a big fan of making up breed names, as long as they don't have "doodle" in the name.


----------

